# Significado Mensaje Inicio [CERRADO]

## jlbaena

Tengo este mensaje cuando arranco y desconozco su significado.

```

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/mapper/vg-Graiz dolvm rootfstype=ext4 vga=792

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009d7ff] usable

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009d800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000bf63efff] usable

Feb  6 17:53:12 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bf63f000-0x00000000bf6befff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bf6bf000-0x00000000bf7befff] ACPI NVS

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bf7bf000-0x00000000bf7fefff] ACPI data

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bf7ff000-0x00000000bf7fffff] usable

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bf800000-0x00000000bfffffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000feb00000-0x00000000feb03fff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed10000-0x00000000fed19fff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffe00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

Feb  6 17:53:13 portatil-sv kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000013f7fffff] usable

```

Last edited by jlbaena on Thu Feb 07, 2013 3:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E820

----------

## jlbaena

Perfecto, pero ¿debo preocuparme sobre esos errores? ¿puedo hacer algo para evitarlos?

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## cameta

A mi no me parecen errores.

----------

## jlbaena

El caso es que solo me aparecen en Gentoo, tengo otras distribuciones en el mismo ordenador y en ellas no aparece, he observado también que cpufreqd falla al iniciarse. ¿Quizás halla tocado algo en la configuración del kernel? No se, es inquietante porque memtest no me da fallos.

----------

## quilosaq

 *jlbaena wrote:*   

> El caso es que solo me aparecen en Gentoo, tengo otras distribuciones en el mismo ordenador y en ellas no aparece...

 

Posiblemente el kernel que cargas cuando arrancas esas distribuciones está recibiendo el parámetro "quiet". Puedes comprobarlo revisando las líneas linux en tu grub.cfg. Con eso se evitan los mensajes de log del kernel. Eso mismo podrías hacer con el arranque de Gentoo si lo prefires.

http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/static/linux-kernel-parameters.php

----------

## jlbaena

Aunque no había caído en el detalle, lo encontré repasando los "log",  también es verdad que no suelo repasar los "log" de las otras distribuciones, y ¡sorpresa!, hay está el mismo mensaje. En fín no haré ni caso pues el sistema va muy bien.

Respeto al problema con cpufreqd, no tiene nada que ver, ya lo he solucionado (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901642-start-0.html)

Gracias.

----------

